# Specs in Va Beach?



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

OK. Not looking for your personal honey hole here (like you would tell me), but...

I'll be in Va Beach all weekend. So what is my best hope for throwing plastic for a keeper speckled trout from shore? Rudee? Lynnhaven?

Any advice out there?


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

sounds like you already have ur answer!!those would be the places I'd go..


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Don't forget West OV AKA Willoughby Spit and while you're there thank the fellas from VCAN for the parking spots.


----------



## pksnc (Sep 23, 2007)

I am new to the board and not near as experiened as most of these people BUT I will mention that I was at 76th street last Friday before the wind started to blow and specs were all that I caught. With that said, go to the other places....


----------



## firebox (Feb 3, 2003)

Wher do you park at 76th street,is there public parking?


----------



## pksnc (Sep 23, 2007)

It is a residential area with parking on the street. The folks that live in the area tend to be fishing friendly and will often come out to see what's for dinner!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Specks*



DavB said:


> OK. Not looking for your personal honey hole here (like you would tell me), but...
> 
> I'll be in Va Beach all weekend. So what is my best hope for throwing plastic for a keeper speckled trout from shore? Rudee? Lynnhaven?
> 
> Any advice out there?



From shore at Lesner, about the only place is the crab creek area. I got a few right there along the grass at the ramps. But no keepers.

The larger ones seem to be deeper along the channels.

You cant fish from the beach anymore to the west of crab creek. The police are required to patrol it now ....


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

*Hampton*

Lincoln Park in Hampton. Have been catching 17 to 22 inch of worm crab and spot heads....just above larva stage!! Oh there is a pier there but I always go to the beach with my surf rods where there is grass on oneside and rocks on the other. Maybe see ya out there....oh park closes at dark :fishing:


----------



## WaterLou (Oct 4, 2007)

A buddy told me fish the back side of the creek by the ramp at Lynhaven. Am I going to be chased out by the police if I wade out there?


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Thanks, keep those ideas coming, I've never caught a Bay keeper (well, anything nice anyway) so the general help is welcome.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

caught 3 this morning by the Portsmouth Marine Terminals right after sunrise.

probably half the vrginia citation specks came from the Eliz. river last year. quite a few were caught in the hot ditch, but there were many caught in the other stretches of the river. 

http://mrc.virginia.gov/vswft/2006/06speckledtrout.shtm


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

and in '05


http://www.mrc.state.va.us/vswft/2005/05speckledtrout.shtm


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Just walk the beach from Lesner down towards the boat ramp creek... cast across to the grass beds... puppy drum and trout will hole up in there and feed on the mullet... best is top of the incoming.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

baitslingin said:


> caught 3 this morning by the Portsmouth Marine Terminals right after sunrise.
> 
> probably half the vrginia citation specks came from the Eliz. river last year. quite a few were caught in the hot ditch, but there were many caught in the other stretches of the river.
> 
> http://mrc.virginia.gov/vswft/2006/06speckledtrout.shtm



Any good put in places for a kayak on the ER ?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Any good put in places for a kayak on the ER ?


yeah there is.... i caught 'em from the yak .


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Caught a couple specks yesterday afternoon in Lynnhaven Inlet on shrimp while spot fishing... largest was 12". Lost one speck on a 1/4 oz. Rat-L-Trap... but did hook a small sea bass. No luck on Mirrolure. No stripers. One medium spot. The winds were not favorable.


----------



## tjmrpm04 (May 17, 2007)

I was out Saturday night/sunday morning on the duck inn side of the lesner and caught a few specks. Largest was just under 14". I caught them off of cut blue or finger mullet. The blues were biting on anything you threw at them. Some had good size but most were around 10 inches. Anyway, didn't catch anything to cook up for dinner but I did manage to walk away with a ton of bait for later (blues and spots). 

Thom:fishing:


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

*Might as well tell how I did...*

Fished the Lessner and Crab Creek area. Caught a few short trout and flounder using Gulp mullet baits while my kid played soccer. I had a family emergency that pulled me back home before I could do any serious fishing.

Thanks again for your tips, at least I got to touch a fish...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

DavB said:


> Fished the Lessner and Crab Creek area. Caught a few short trout and flounder using Gulp mullet baits while my kid played soccer. I had a family emergency that pulled me back home before I could do any serious fishing.
> 
> Thanks again for your tips, at least I got to touch a fish...


 I hope everything is ok with your family Dave......take care friend.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Anyone ever walked the beach down the refuge looking for trout? There's some killer holes...


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

oceanfront where your referring to is better once the water cools down and it gets into late oct/nov down there


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Anyone ever walked the beach down the refuge looking for trout? There's some killer holes...


naw this time of year...it's all about heavers, 8-6 oz's and a Fish-n-mate w/ cooler full of fresh bait...feeshin fer them beeeeg red spotted tail things.....

Better holes on tha Peninsula to catch them good eatin speckled feesh.

Darren..lemme know when ur back in town


----------

